# Whalbergii



## Morpheus uk (Apr 2, 2008)

Got a photo of my sub amongst some flowa`s


----------



## joossa (Apr 2, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2008)

Freakin' beautiful!


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 4, 2008)

if u need my adult male let me know...i dont need it.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 4, 2008)

i want that species


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 4, 2008)

Thx all and thx but no thx Scott

Got a female which is what i needed on the way soon, although worst comes to worst i might need him, so not much of the no thx anymore but more of the thx :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2008)

You remember that picture for when the new calander is due to come out, the colors are great!

I gottta say it again, I went back after writing this and I love the colors, I am gonna try to download it for a screensaver!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 12, 2008)

Thx  

Trying out another camera the other day, its sort of better at mine at some points like it has better macro on, also seems to focus way easier, but this photo wasnt as nice as the first one which was done using my own camera


----------



## Harry Allard (Apr 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Got a photo of my sub amongst some flowa`s


Dear God. I actualy just gasped.

Where did you get that from?

please tell me!

I've never even seen this before

:blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 15, 2008)

It is a spiny flower mantis, or _Psuedocreobotra whalbergii_

Im in the UK and got several nymphs from a breeder named Martin French


----------



## Trademark (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow. I saved that pic, it was just too neat looking. I think the background really makes it pop, and the way my eye kind of follows the flowers down the mantis. Sheesh. I'm impressed.


----------

